# Build a zombie horde cheap



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Neat idea! They actually look three-dimensional under black light 

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Very cool and yes, the black light makes a world of a difference. This may be just what I needed. I've been collecting bits and pieces to create a horde, as well as I just picked up 4 48" black lights. So these will make for some great background fillers. I also like the ease of storage cause the other items I've collected are starting to really take up space (even when all broken down).

Edit: what's the story with the other background posters, I like the green zombie head?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Fantastic idea! Terra gets a great effect using black lights and glow-in-the-dark paints. This could work with so many other characters too! Think dinosaurs, bugs and more! Thanks for sharing dawnski.


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

> Terra gets a great effect using black lights and glow-in-the-dark paints.


And she's the reason why I picked up some more black lights and paint.  

I've watched most of her videos and the effort she put into painting the walls for her scenes is insane.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

EviLEye said:


> I also like the ease of storage cause the other items I've collected are starting to really take up space (even when all broken down).
> 
> What's the story with the other background posters, I like the green zombie head?


If you dismantle them, they will take up very little space at all. Letargets.com has all sorts of Halloween related targets like your classic horror characters and even things like aliens. With shipping, I think each poster is only about $3. I couldn't get over how three dimensional they looked under black light. They also look really good in regular light too. I highly recommend them.

I picked up the black light posters at posterrevolution.com If you do a search for blacklight (one word), you'll find many cool Halloween worthy poster for $10 and under.

Also you might see some orange strips hanging down. I did that for added detail and a bit of disorientation. It's flagging tape you can find at Home Depot. Only $2 for a 200 ft roll. They are super bright under black light. Here's a few more pics.


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

That's awesome.

My husband and I saw some of the zombie heads (a 3 pack shooting range thing) at Canadian Tire here in Canada. I told him I wanted to buy them and frame them just to put on our walls.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Knocked it out of the park with this brilliant idea. I agree with HallowSusieBoo - you could do this for all kinds of stuff. Phenomenal!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

what an awesome idea and cheap tooo !! man thanks for sharing !!!!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Cool! I love it with the blacklight.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

amazing idea!

i'm definately going to have to use this idea ... 

perfect for my black light graveyards (sample below)









amk


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow that graveyard looks awesome. We have high winds and clay ground in our neighborhood so I've given up on the grave stones outside. But now I'm thinking I could do something like yours in our garage.


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

AMK,

What type of outdoor lights are you using to cast such black light coverage? It looks like you're getting some good reactive action even from props towards the back middle of the yard.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

EviLEye said:


> AMK,
> 
> What type of outdoor lights are you using to cast such black light coverage? It looks like you're getting some good reactive action even from props towards the back middle of the yard.


i'm using a bunch of compact fluorescent black lights mounted in "brooder reflectors" from walmart

they're just laying on the ground pointed towards the stones

for example

















all my stuff is modified for black light use

for example

















feel free to take a look at my albums
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/annamarykahn-albums.html

after all i am the black light queen, lol

amk


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

dawnski said:


> Wow that graveyard looks awesome. We have high winds and clay ground in our neighborhood so I've given up on the grave stones outside. But now I'm thinking I could do something like yours in our garage.


i use 24" wooden stakes from lowes and use velcro from walmart to attach the stones to the stakes ... i've never had a problem with wind blowing the stones away, but it hasn't gotten really crazy windy on me ... give this method a test ... btw i stick the velcro to the stakes and then staple the velcro down because it doesn't really stick very well to wood

amk


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow, I'm surprised at how well the CFL blacklights project. I have several reflectors and tried the LED blacklights. They cast a decent distance but to me something's up with the wavelength cause reactive paint doesn't seem to pop as well as it does with fluorescent bulbs. I picked up 4 48" lights not too long ago as we're going to move the haunt into the garage and was thinking this should really provided good coverage. I'll snag a few CFL bulbs to experiment with since I've got several reflectors.

thx


----------



## WickedWitchJessabel (Jul 31, 2010)

Brilliant idea! Love the graveyard, too. Thanks for the ideas. 

I need to go grab some CFL's and see if I can get the graveyard in my barn loft to glow...


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

EviLEye said:


> Wow, I'm surprised at how well the CFL blacklights project. I have several reflectors and tried the LED blacklights. They cast a decent distance but to me something's up with the wavelength cause reactive paint doesn't seem to pop as well as it does with fluorescent bulbs. I picked up 4 48" lights not too long ago as we're going to move the haunt into the garage and was thinking this should really provided good coverage. I'll snag a few CFL bulbs to experiment with since I've got several reflectors.
> 
> thx


yeah the typical led black lights are the wrong wavelength and they don't have enough lumens output ... there are real black light leds with a lower wavelength, but they're too much $$$

the compact fluorescent black light bulbs are about $7 at walmart, if i remember correctly ... 

amk


----------

